# موقع ومنتدى طلاب الميكاترونيكس في معهد دمشق المتوسط



## shery1 (19 فبراير 2010)

هذه دعوة لزيارة والمشاركة في موقع ومنتدى طلاب الميكاترونيكس في معهد دمشق المتوسط:
www.mechaclass.com


----------



## eng.khaz_ppu (28 فبراير 2010)

*ومشكور وان شاء الله بنزوره*


----------

